# New Legit Source



## stealth-anabolics (Nov 28, 2013)

A new source just starting up. Great prices and amazing gear. Site is a little cheesy right now until they get the new one running. Check em out!
If I'm breaking any rules here please delete post.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 28, 2013)

Uh oh. No links allowed. Please read the rules. Mods and admin are not gonna be happy.


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm just glad that he identified himself as a legit source.  I get so tired of all of those "New Selective Scammer Source with fake/under dosed gear" posts we always get.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 28, 2013)

no prices lists allowed ..read the rules


----------



## mistah187 (Nov 28, 2013)

Suprized this is still up...


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 28, 2013)

Agree with Rumpy. It's refreshing to see some legit sources advertise their services. I do grow weary of reading those ads "Hey Meathead! Want to get hooge?!? Just send me your credit card number! I swear it's legit gear....ok, I'm just playin'. I make this crap in my bathtub and it's mostly just baking soda with some crumbled-up meth to give it a bit of kick. Sorry for deceiving you. Could you please send me your credit card anyway?".


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 28, 2013)

Nothing like a good legit source with a website! Glad you're here. I'm gonna pop some popcorn and sit back and watch the shit show.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 28, 2013)

How about you read the rules as posted in a sticky in this forum rather than do whatever and take a shot in the dark


----------



## shenky (Nov 28, 2013)

sounds legit


----------



## grind4it (Nov 28, 2013)

Wait a damn minute! Did he say he's liget?


----------



## goodfella (Nov 28, 2013)

stealth-anabolics said:


> A new source just starting up. Great prices and amazing gear. Site is a little cheesy right now until they get the new one running. Check em out!
> If I'm breaking any rules here please delete post.



^^^Hahahaha idiot


----------



## Yaya (Nov 28, 2013)

welcome..

im thankful on this holiday that you have blessed us with the addition of you.


----------



## surhoff88 (Nov 28, 2013)

Like you guys said its nice to know he's legit.  Who knew it could be so easy?!


----------



## shenky (Nov 28, 2013)

and to think all this time I've been looking for illegitimate sources!


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Fukk. I missed it. Legit at that. Come on, daddy needs a new run of dbol!!


----------



## UnderDosed (Dec 1, 2013)

sounds great, was just looking for a place that advertised legit source in the title


----------



## gym4iron (Dec 26, 2013)

great read guys very intertaining LOFL:32 (18):


----------



## 502 (Dec 26, 2013)

lol, too legit to quit! welcome aboard man. Hope to try your LEGIT gear one day! lol


----------



## Gt500face (Dec 27, 2013)

Love legit sources, hope it's as legit as pinnacle.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 27, 2013)

Damn another legit source banned, and before I could get any info.


----------



## graniteman (Dec 27, 2013)

Well, it's on the intenet and he advertised them as legiy so it has to be true. Its the same alike if you ask a cop if he's LE he has to tell you the truth.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 27, 2013)

graniteman said:


> Well, it's on the intenet and he advertised them as legiy so it has to be true. Its the same alike if you ask a cop if he's LE he has to tell you the truth.



Wait, so he's telling me the truth when he says he's not?....


----------



## bigdog78 (Dec 27, 2013)

I guess since he says hes legit, he must be!   Rigggghht!


----------



## bigdog78 (Dec 27, 2013)

I've been burned by so many people. I'm about to go for hormone replacement therapy! At least it will be REAL stuff!!!!


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Dec 27, 2013)

shenky said:


> sounds legit



Lol salad fingers in your avatar. or from it I think


----------



## Big ron (Dec 26, 2015)

Try dlabs depot


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 26, 2015)

Big ron said:


> Try dlabs depot



Stop. 10char.


----------



## GYMBRAT (Dec 26, 2015)

Fak I needed a good online source


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 26, 2015)

Gnc and walmart


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 26, 2015)

All star health, a1 supps and dps are all good online sources


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 26, 2015)

If you have to tell me you're legit then you're not.

Making a post like this is shady as hell!


----------



## NavyChief (Dec 27, 2015)

Well I'll be damned. I thought I had finally found somewhere to buy my protein powder and creatine to make me HUGE. 

I still shake my head in utter disbelief when I see this kind of shit. And anyone who has ever been on a board anywhere, knows this kind of shit is absolutely inappropriate. They should be immediately banned for being so damn blatantly stupid.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Dec 27, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> If you have to tell me you're legit then you're not.
> 
> Making a post like this is shady as hell!



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 28, 2015)

Looks as if he has been catching shit for a couple of years...lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 28, 2015)

the title of the thread just got me.  you can just trust anyone out there, as long as they are legit.


----------



## Carlcoc73 (Jan 15, 2016)

I can tell you a 110% legit source for Ansamone
It's got the grey button inside and 3 serial codes
Proper pharma gh sFDA approved but pricey
Hghlifescience they are legit
I use to get inns from them but they've switched to Ansamone 
The fakes have the website misprinted lol
Happy lifting!


----------



## kd43NJ (Jan 17, 2016)

is there any one from nj in this forum ? that wants to talk and discuss gear


----------

